# Dallas Area Botl



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Mike with Avalon here, Gary and I are heading to Mi Casa cigars in Frisco for a little get together this Saturday and would love it if any of you guys can make it up for a herf. I'll be bringing a new cigar that we're really excited about for you guys to check out what I've been up to lately. Hope to see you there.

Mike Adams (title yet unknown) Avalon Cigars
"Smoke the Blues"


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Mike, you know if I was anywhere near Dallas that I would drive up just to herf and talk. Have a good time bro.

scottie


----------



## JoeP (Jan 11, 2007)

Ah, I wish I was going to be in town. I'm from Carrollton but right now im in College Station for school.

Have a good herf anyways! maybe I can make the next one :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Frisco is a bit of a trip, but depending on the time and what I have going on, I might be able to make it up there.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Planning a family vacation in June to the Big D going to Hurricane Harbor. I will either be staying in Frisco, Richardson or Grapevine. Any suggestions on what stores and which is actually closer to Arlington.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> Planning a family vacation in June to the Big D going to Hurricane Harbor. I will either be staying in Frisco, Richardson or Grapevine. Any suggestions on what stores and which is actually closer to Arlington.


Grapevine is your place then. You are right down the road from HH and Six Flags. Frisco and Richardson is quite a drive from Arlington. Grapevine is less than 20 minutes away.

In Grapevine you have Grapevine Cigar Company, Tap In Bar (next door to GCC, same owner), in Euless on your way to HH is Town & Country Cigars, In Arlington is Arlington Cigar Company (same owner ass GCC & TI). LOL

I am in Euless as well. not sure about this weekend, got a party to go to with my dear wife on Saturday night.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Grapevine is your place then. You are right down the road from HH and Six Flags. Frisco and Richardson is quite a drive from Arlington. Grapevine is less than 20 minutes away.
> 
> In Grapevine you have Grapevine Cigar Company, Tap In Bar (next door to GCC, same owner), in Euless on your way to HH is Town & Country Cigars, In Arlington is Arlington Cigar Company (same owner ass GCC & TI). LOL
> 
> I am in Euless as well. not sure about this weekend, got a party to go to with my dear wife on Saturday night.


Sounds like I need a tour guide. This will be in June so I have plenty of time to stock up and make plans. I can't wait. It's nice that the mrs. smokes as well. :ss


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> Sounds like I need a tour guide. This will be in June so I have plenty of time to stock up and make plans. I can't wait. It's nice that the mrs. smokes as well. :ss


Eh, I wish she would. She mainly comes along for the ride and hangs around while I am smoking with Croatan and others.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> Eh, I wish she would. She mainly comes along for the ride and hangs around while I am smoking with Croatan and others.


You're a lucky man. If I had to put up with me the way she does, I would complain to no end.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Eh, I wish she would. She mainly comes along for the ride and hangs around while I am smoking with Croatan and others.


Maybe I should bring jaime (DUCK) she turned my wife to the dark side.


----------

